# Which Burning software u prefer?????



## Andyiz (Feb 5, 2006)

I have two OS, i am using Nero 7 in one of them, and Roxio Easy media creater 8 in another.

Your vote goes to????????


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 5, 2006)

nero always


----------



## zegulas (Feb 5, 2006)

NERO 7


----------



## Chirag (Feb 5, 2006)

Nero 7 for me.


----------



## sudipto (Feb 5, 2006)

i am using NERO and i am happy with it.


----------



## sav_more (Feb 5, 2006)

nero 7 premium.best software i have ever used.


----------



## sms_solver (Feb 5, 2006)

Already I used Nero 5.9 and after buying DVD writer, i am using Nero 6.6


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 5, 2006)

nero 7


----------



## Sophie Matthews (Feb 5, 2006)

i'm going with the flow.........NERO 7


----------



## chesss (Feb 5, 2006)

I use micro cd burner. 1.2 mb , no install, iso support  and i absolutely LOVE it!!

*www.silentnight2004.com/microburner.html Direct download
and its extremely light. While using nero or any other burning software my PIII kind of hangs while the program is running, but with microcd burner, its like running just another program.


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 5, 2006)

Changed to Easy Media Creator 8 from Nero & because it supports my OS Win XP x64 Edition better


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2006)

Nero 7 rules.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 5, 2006)

nero 7.x here...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Feb 5, 2006)

Nero.


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 5, 2006)

By the way digit recommended easy media creator in magazine,but try either you like...


----------



## desertwind (Feb 6, 2006)

cdrecord.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 6, 2006)

easy media creator is a no-non sense burning software. interface is also very much polished! a very good software.

nero on the other hand is more like a complete suite, editor,recoder,nero vision etc....

i stick to nero 6.6 now coz i hafta burn a lot of cds wid captured video from the camcorder. otherwise i'd prefer roxio one anyday!


----------



## Netjunkie (Feb 6, 2006)

Nero. 

Never had to even look at any other software.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 6, 2006)

its Nero all the way dude !!!!

nero rulez ..............


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 7, 2006)

a new version of ner is released today, v 7.0.5, another 105 MB bloat, out of which u won't need 80 MB, just the burning app, i ain't upgrading, last version works fine here

however, a very good alternative, which is also quite solid in burning in Ashampoo Burning studio


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 8, 2006)

Nero 7 Rocks!


----------



## loo_31 (Feb 12, 2006)

Nero7 is best


----------



## nats10 (Feb 23, 2006)

*multisession nero*

when doin multisession in nero some data files of previous session gets lost during the current session.does the same problem exist with other burner s/ws.


----------



## ravimevcha (Feb 23, 2006)

Nero 7 is the best..


----------



## mobile_freak_2020 (Feb 23, 2006)

nero 7.1.x

i use alcohol 120% 4 cd copying


----------



## danny (Feb 23, 2006)

by par nero 7 is the best.its GUI is so well done.and its user friendly.at the end of the day that is wht u need in any software.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 23, 2006)

Nero 7 here too


----------



## nach p (Feb 23, 2006)

One more vote for Ashampoo Burning Studio.Doesnt take so much space like nero (nearly 15 mb )and works gr8.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 1, 2006)

Nero 6.6 works for me....Nero 7 is heavy on my system


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hey Man*

Cyber link DVD pro,Nero 7 premium is also good


----------



## devarajan (Mar 1, 2006)

Nero rock's...............


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2006)

Nero is rthe best


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 3, 2006)

Nero 7.0.0.2 Premium.


----------



## hafees (Mar 4, 2006)

As pointed out by the digit team, nero 7 takes more resoruces than anyother burning s/w. And speed is also not the fastest. Still, when burning a cd or dvd everyone (well most of us) prefer Nero. i dont know y


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 4, 2006)

^^^^

User friendly.. Less Hassles


----------



## chesss (Mar 4, 2006)

> User friendly.. Less Hassles


Are you sure, almost all burning softwares I tried are totally user-friendly and hassle free- with the normal drag and drop. Nero is the only one that slows the whole system down. 
The only reason I can think of why so many use Nero- popular or hype or maybe its got some 'advanced features' or maybe because no one knows other burning software exist  . Anyways I'll repeat try microcd burner, its really really good- fast, light, easy, portable, no installation needed, doesn't slow the system one bit .


----------



## SignificantMind (Mar 5, 2006)

Nero; dvdecrypter.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 6, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> > User friendly.. Less Hassles
> 
> 
> Are you sure, almost all burning softwares I tried are totally user-friendly and hassle free- with the normal drag and drop. Nero is the only one that slows the whole system down.
> The only reason I can think of why so many use Nero- popular or hype or maybe its got some 'advanced features' or maybe because no one knows other burning software exist  . Anyways I'll repeat try microcd burner, its really really good- fast, light, easy, portable, no installation needed, doesn't slow the system one bit .



U might have a point there... but i feel that majority is shifted towards NERO bcoz..of easiness...and even i hav used a few..Cheetah and Easy CD and some desis...but didnt like em....Cheetah even damaged my CD twice...and Roxio once.....am not blaming these as the reasons..its still NERO has very less failures...


----------



## mail2and (Mar 6, 2006)

Roxio Toast Titanium 7


----------



## logins (Mar 6, 2006)

nero rock's......


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

nero 7


----------



## janitha (Mar 8, 2006)

tanmoy_rajguru2005 said:
			
		

> nero 7



I have used Nero and Roxio. Both are good and Nero seems better. But I think the reason why Nero is sooo popular is because  it is bundled with almost all brands of optical drives.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Ashis (Mar 8, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> tanmoy_rajguru2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May Be!
Or it may be that Nero is good & hence it is bundled with almost all brands of optical drives.  

I use Windows CD writing Wizard it address most of my ususal need & When myrequirments demand more I call upon NERO!


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 9, 2006)

i use Nero 7...........


----------



## Trinity (Mar 12, 2006)

Nero - n e day!

Wats a micro cd by the way????


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 12, 2006)

Nero suits me.


----------



## adityaksharma (Mar 12, 2006)

nero 7 premium


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 14, 2006)

Nero is getting too heavy and its taking is toll of corrupted cds for me.. have to try other options 

but Nero 7 ULTRA rox !


----------



## Trinity (Mar 14, 2006)

hey can u gimme links from where can i Download Nero 7

It would be kind of u


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 14, 2006)

*www.nero.com/nero7/eng/nero7-demo.php

for a 30-day trial


----------



## shakti (Mar 17, 2006)

obveously Nero..........


----------



## dissel (Mar 22, 2006)

I use nero 5.5 for a long time.....but after buying DVD Writer i use Nero 6.0 Burning Suite.......and now use the Nero 7 premium.....It is simply great.


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 22, 2006)

My vote goes to NERO


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 22, 2006)

My vote goes to NERO


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2006)

NERO


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gnome Baker.it really rocks!even nero has copied their gui!!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gnome Baker.it really rocks!even nero has copied their gui!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 8, 2006)

Roxio easy media creator 8 surely rocks better than nero 7 and light on system than nero


----------



## JGuru (Apr 9, 2006)

I use Nero.  Nero is the best


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 14, 2006)

nero7 no doubt


----------



## ashisharya (May 16, 2006)

nero rocks
nero is user-interferance and provides great features


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2006)

I am using Roxio Easy Media Creator™ 8 Deluxe Suite. Faaaaaaaar better than Nero, I say.


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 17, 2006)

Nero 7.....Ultra Edition...
can anybody tell me what is the difference between premium & ultra editions of nero7...???


----------

